# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  الشيك المرتجع

## حتى ظلي له مهابه

الشيك المرتجع


الشيك المرتجع
هل تعلم :


- ان الشيك ورقة تجارية تقوم مقام النقود وهي اداة وفاء عند الاطلاع , والبنك ملزم بصرفه حتى ولو كان مؤجل التاريخ فتجنب تحرير الشيكات الؤجله.
- ان الشيك المؤجل التاريخ يزيد التزاماتك المادية المستقبلة والتي قد لا تكون معروفه عند تحرير الشيك .
- ان التجيير ينقل كافة حقوق الشيك للمجير له وان التجيير الجزئي باطل .
- ان عبارة يصرف قيداً في الحساب او ما يماثلها تمنع صرف الشيك نفداً .
- ان اي شطب للتسطير او لعبارة القيد في الحساب يعد كأن لم يكن .
- ان الشيك الذي ترد عليه عبارة لا يصرف إلا للمستفيد الاول غير قابل للتجيير .
- ان عبارة لا يصرف الا بتاريخه تتعارض مع كون الشيك اداة وفاء لدى الاطلاع.
- ان إعادة الشيك لإختلاف التوقيع يترتب عليك عقوبه اصدار شيك بلا رصيد .
ان تاريخ الشيك الحقيقي ليس بالضرورة ان يكون هو التاريخ المثبت على ورقة الشيك ما لم يكن هو الذي تم فيه تحرير الشيك فعلاً وتسليمه للمستفيد .
- ان تحرير الشيك بدون رصيد او المعارضه في الوفاء بدون توفر سبب مشروع تعتبر قرينه على توقف التاجر عن الدفع وبالتالي سبباً في اعلان افلاسه.
- ان التسطير للشيك ( بوضع خطين متوازيين على وجهه ) قد يكون عاماً او خاصاً وهذا يعني ان الوفاءبهذا الشيك يكون لاحد البنوك فإن تم تحديد إسم البنك كان التسطير خاصاً وإن لم يحدد كان عاماً .
- ان العقوبات المقررة في القانون وهي لحماية ورقة الشيك لكي تكون وسيلة مقبوله للوفاء وليست لحماية للمستفيد



المعارضة :


- ان المعارضه في الصرف لا تكون الا في حالتي الضياع او إفلاس حامل الشيك .
- ان المعارضه غير الناتجة عن الاسباب المذكورة اعلاه ترتب عليك عقوبة اصدار شيك بلا رصيد .
- ان المعارضه في صرف الشيك تتطلب منك تزويد البنك بتعليمات خطية بذلك .


لا :


- لا تقبل شيكاً تعلم انه ليس له رصيد وإلا كنت مشاركاً لساحب الشيك جريمتة .
- لا تقم بتحرير شيكات على بياض وتترك للاخرين مهمة تعبئة بيانات الشيك .
- قم بتدقيق كافة البيانات التي على الشيك قبل تسليمه للمستفيد واحرص ان يكون توقيعك على الشيك مطابقاً لنموذج توقيعك لدى البنك .
- لا تكتب اسم المسفيد من مقطعين احرص على كتابة اسمة بالكامل ومن اربعة مقاطع.
- لا تترك دفتر الشيكات الخاص بك في متناول ايدي الاخرين واحرص عليه حرصك على نقودك حيث انك تتحمل مسؤولية صرف شيك مزور او محرف اذا تبين انك اهملت في المحافظه عليه .
- لا تطلب شيكاً مصدقاً اذا لم تكن واثقاً تماماً من تنفيذ الصفقه بينك وبين المستفيد حيث ان البنك لن يقوم بالغائه إلا بموافقة المستفيد الخطية حتى لو قمت بإعادة اصل الشيك .
- لا تطلب دفتر شيكات إلا بقدر ما تحتاج من إليه فعلاً في تعاملاتك .


احرص على :

- تبليغ البنك فوزراً عند فقدانك لدفتر شيكاتك او اي من اوراقه.
- متابعة حركة حساباتك اولاً بأول للتأكيد من صحتها علماً بأن وساءل التقنية التي تقدمها البنوك من خلال الانرنت والهاتف تتيح لك ذلك بسهوله.
- الاستفسار من البنك المسحوب عليه لمعرفة اذا كان الشيك الذي تحمله حقيقياً ام مزوراً حيث ان ظاهرة الشيكات المصورة بواسطة الاجهزة التقنية الحديثه منتشرة
- متابعة تحصيل شيكاتك التي تقوم بإيداعها برسم التحصيل .


العقوبة :

- ان الشيك الذي يعاد لعدم كفاية الرصيد او اذا كان مكتوبا بصوزرة تمنع فإنه يترتب علية :
1- عقوبة الحبس من سنه الى سنتين عدا الغرامة وفي حال الوفاء بقيمة الشيك يستبدل الحبس بالغارامه لواقع 5% من قيمة الشيك دون تحديد سقف اعلى
2- ادراج اسمك على قائمة العملاء الموقوف التعامل معهم لدى البنك المركزي 

وبالنتيجة :

- فأنت تعرض نفسك للعقوبة والمساءله الجزائية 
- انه لن يصدر لك دفتر شيكات جديد طالما بقي اسمك مدرجا لدى وحدة الشيكات المرتجعه
- ان البنوك قد تمتنع عن منحك اية تسهيلات مصرفيه او اية سلف او قروض
- عدا عن انك ستعرض سمعتك التجاية وثقة الاخرين بك الى الاهتزاز

----------


## samena

اخوانى الاعزاء

الموضوع استشاره 

  هو اننى محكوم على قضيه شيك بسنه سجن سنة 2005 وقد كنت اعمل فى الخارج وفى عام 2008 تقدمت بطلب استئناف من اجل زيارة وطنى الاردن وبعد الاستئناف تم فسخ الحكم وبعدها عودت الى عملى فى الخارج وعلمت بعدها  انه صدر بحقى سجن سنه على ذات القضيه شيك بدون رصيد ( علما اننى لم احضر ايى جلسه ولم استلم اي تبليغ اثناء فترة الزياره

سئوالى  هو هل تسقط الاحكام بمرور الوقت (التقادم)  وفى حال سقوطها كم المدة التى  بعدها تسقط فيها الاحكام القانونيه
عن شيك مرتجع
وسئوالى الاخر هل لى حق الاسئناف مرة اخري فيما لو فكرت بالنزول الى الاردن

الرجاء افادتى ان امكن ولكم جزيل الشكر

remasameer66@yahoo.com

----------


## samena

:Bl (12): 


> اخوانى الاعزاء
> 
> الموضوع استشاره 
> 
>   هو اننى محكوم على قضيه شيك بسنه سجن سنة 2005 وقد كنت اعمل فى الخارج وفى عام 2008 تقدمت بطلب استئناف من اجل زيارة وطنى الاردن وبعد الاستئناف تم فسخ الحكم وبعدها عودت الى عملى فى الخارج وعلمت بعدها  انه صدر بحقى سجن سنه على ذات القضيه شيك بدون رصيد ( علما اننى لم احضر ايى جلسه ولم استلم اي تبليغ اثناء فترة الزياره
> 
> سئوالى  هو هل تسقط الاحكام بمرور الوقت (التقادم)  وفى حال سقوطها كم المدة التى  بعدها تسقط فيها الاحكام القانونيه
> عن شيك مرتجع
> وسئوالى الاخر هل لى حق الاسئناف مرة اخري فيما لو فكرت بالنزول الى الاردن
> ...

----------


## شذى البنفسج

Thanks

----------


## تاج النساء

حلو الموضوع ومفيد

----------


## MR.X

صديقي بالنسبة للشيك . يجوز لك الاستئناف ثلاث مرات وبعد هيك بتصدق الحكم .. يعني بعد هيك لازم تدفع قيمة الشيك مع الغرامة تبعة الشيك او بتنحكم سنة حبس .... وحتى لو انحكمت سنة سجن بعد ما تطلع بدك تدفع قيمة الشيك والغرامة... 

بالنسبة للتبليغ  .. ما حدا ببلغ شفوي او بيجي لعندك بحكيلك انك مطلوب ... اسلوب التبليغ بالالصاق.. يعني من دون ما تعرف ... 

بالنسبة انو يسقط الحكم مع مرور الزمن ... طبعا هاد حكي غلط ... لا يسقط الحكم  الا بعفو ملكي شامل ... ويكون بشمل الشيكات ..

النصيحة :  استئنف  وبعد ما تخلص ادفع الي عليك وريح راسك ....

----------

